# מישהו מכיר את Riverside?



## r2ep (10/1/12)

מישהו מכיר את Riverside? 
שלום, אני מאורסת חדשה וחדשה בפורום (אם כי הצלחתי כבר ללמוד ממנו המון!). ראינו מספר מקומות והכי התלהבנו מ-Riverside אבל אנחנו לא מוצאים בכלל תגובות ברשת. היינו רוצים לשמוע קצת חוות דעת על ההתנהלות, הקייטרינג, הסביבה וכו'. מישהו מכיר? היה באירוע? אשמח על כל פרטים שידועים! תודה, ר.


----------



## r2ep (11/1/12)

מישהו בכל זאת מכיר? שמע על ריברסייד...? תודה!


----------

